

Sex and Financial Risk Linked in Brain - bootload
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/F/FINANCE_AND_SEX?SITE=WIRE&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT

======
hardik
the study was conducted on 15 people only.. i think that is grossly inadequate
to come to such a conclusion

